# Chicken addiction



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone getting eggs or chicks now?????

We had snow today... So upsetting... I found myself looking at the buy chicken places.....


Tie me down.....


Or duct tape

Anyone else get addicted to eBay eggs, or Facebook auctions?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!!!! Snow? It was 87 degrees here today. And I really don't need anymore chicks for this year and next. I really need to build another pen.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I would love a giant chicken barn.... Drool.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm incubating D'Anver right now. Because I'm crazy, apparently. Also because the buggers didn't start laying till August. Most were infertile, so I have 3 in the 'bator. Yep, that's right, three. Again, I'm crazy.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Three is a crazy stupid number... Quick, call Boggy Bottom and get some of their d'anvers to help you reach a better number... Like 20.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If I could. Sadly I own one of the only breeding flocks on the east coast, so I have to incubate three!


----------

